# Cutest Photo Competition!



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Starlight's Rabbit Rescue is doing an online "Cutest Photo Competition"!

This will be based on our facebook page, and the winners, based on how many "likes" each photo gets.

You can email your photo(s) to me at [email protected] where I will then upload it to our facebook page. Paypal is to the same email address.

We are asking £2 per photo entry fee.

There are three prizes, for the three highest rated photos.

At least two of these will be a personal portrait of a picture of your choice

Closing date is 16th June, and all animal photos are welcome, they don't have to be just bunnies 

Here is a link to our facebook page so you can see the current entries.

Facebook

Show off your furbabies to the world without the un-necessary stress a "real" animal show entails!


----------

